# my pics..



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm 5 week out

back


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

chest triceps. ;-)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

So besides bicep curls and bench press do you do any other exersises?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wogi lol

Whats your stats mate? What comp you doing etc? Give us some info?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

wogi - thats harsh, not necersarry.

body evo - looks good mate. Nice tie in's there between the chest and bi. Whats your weight and what comp you going in for.

Wogi obviously wants to comment on your legs. They look underdeveloped compared to your upper body, is this right or is it just the camera?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

low carb day for wogi  ...hehe...

you look good mate, nice and lean, stick at it mate...

oh and post your diet, would be interesting to see what your eating


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

leeston said:


> wogi - thats harsh, not necersarry.
> 
> body evo - looks good mate. Nice tie in's there between the chest and bi. Whats your weight and what comp you going in for.
> 
> Wogi obviously wants to comment on your legs. They look underdeveloped compared to your upper body, is this right or is it just the camera?


No, not totaly.

Theres a lack of development in his lower back and legs that point to him not squatting or doing any sort of compound work. Its just a series of disconected bodyparts.

His chest and bicep are good but then with his cycle i expected a much much bigger man to be honest. There is somthing wrong with both the training and diet.

I gave him my honest opinion - as this is a aprasal section on how people look I fail to see how lying to a guy thats talking about useing grams and grams of gear and heptopic orals is going to help him. If he wants to run that cycle then good luck to him but he needs a decent training program to get the benifit from it.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Naa, you can see he works his back & legs etc, but the angle isn't the best TBH.

I think you've got your work cut out to get in proper condition in 5 weeks, but it can be done. How much cardio are you doing? It may need uppiing.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

wogi - granted this is an appraisal section however it is not a flaming section and cutting the guy down by being rude is not the best way forward is it.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok ok,

body evolution, you are the next stage in humanity. you are a modern addonis.

I worship at the alter of your perfection. Pray tell my your secrets.

Infact everyone is great, you all look awesome. you keep the haters at bay.

:innocent:

because objctive critique is such a harsh idea I will keep my opinions to myself. :ban:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you do much compound movements dead/squats etc...Got any leg pics?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

wogi there is objective criticsm which is good and unnecersarry disrespect. You are not a child yet on most of your posts you appear to be.

You may tolorrate it on your thread but it is not for everyone.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

leeston said:


> wogi there is objective criticsm which is good and unnecersarry disrespect. You are not a child yet on most of your posts you appear to be.
> 
> You may tolorrate it on your thread but it is not for everyone.


With respect who made you a mod? what have i said thats incorect?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

wogihao said:


> With respect who made you a mod? what have i said thats incorect?


I think both of you are taking this out of context. Wogi gave his opinion which the guy asked for. Granted he didnt say it in the most polite way but if you dont want an honest opinion dont ask for it.

I would say the overall development is good but you need some balance in the deltoid area.

Maybe some overhead presses?

Cant really see your legs, Lats could be bigger from the cycle you have done.

Chest and arms looking good but triceps could do with more seperation.

I wouldnt make comments like this to a begginer but I guess you are very advanced so objective criticism is allowed


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok lets start again, as its possible to take my words the wrong way (but then im not used to talking to people who like glass houses - I come from the west country, we spend most of our time talking to animals lol).

Right looking at your pictures, you have good biceps, and a good chest. however on the down side your body seems to be mainly developed by machinese with isolation exersises. (just guessing there).

The development to your back seems to be a result of your training your chest by the looks of it, therses a lack of core development that points to a lack of standing overhead work with free weights, also probably not alot of free weight squating. I would say that if you train your legs its probably machines (leg extentions?)

Theres a lack of width and overall thickness to your back that you need to fix as I know that with amature comps its all about the chest and upperbody but to beat guys that are basicly just advanced bicep and chest boys you need to show more overall development.

Im not sure what the shows are like in italy, are you doing a Mr contest or is it a first timer?

Sorry if its hard to understand I know if you were writeing this in Italian it would be difficult for me to get as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL come on guys we all know Wogi doesnt sugarcoat anything and to be honest u want some tough love sometimes.. better than someone trying to nosh u off when u really look [email protected] hey??!!

nice back shot dude.. lighting isnt doing you any favours tho .. lower back looks to be holdong some fat still but 5 weeks out is a pretty long time to pull that in! u should be fine!

take some pics outside in natural light then it tells a truer story...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wogi serious think a bit more before you type as you seem to be offending alot of people. You are entitled to an opinion for example saying he needs to work more on certain bodyparts by saying you only train... etc is just being spiteful and it's not called for.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Wogi serious think a bit more before you type as you seem to be offending alot of people. You are entitled to an opinion for example saying he needs to work more on certain bodyparts by saying you only train... etc is just being spiteful and it's not called for.


Tisk tisk, I will ask again, why is there so much hate for not nut hugging? Im sorry but whats the point of a forum if the only view you can hold is the one of the majory?

Why is there enforced mutual masterbation over peoples pictures It makes no sence how can people improve if all there being told is there great?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

:lol:



wogihao said:


> Why is there *enforced mutual masterbation *over peoples pictures It makes no sence how can people improve if all there being told is there great?


lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you not see the difference from constructively critisising and the childish way you critisise. You're pi$$in everyone off and certainly getting on my nerves now. The guy looks 10 times better than you fella.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

:whistling:eeeekkk, wheres my tin hat - its going off!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Do you not see the difference from constructively critisising and the childish way you critisise. You're pi$$in everyone off and certainly getting on my nerves now. The guy looks 10 times better than you fella.


Lol, you seem to not like my non metro nature, I cannot blame you. You probably got brought up on the same bull**** as many of the younger lads "everyones a winner - im ok your ok" thing.

I liked your video by the way luke..






You going to do one about this guy as well?

Look luke its part of my nature to be blunt with people, I cant help the Welsh part of my nature You see Im a bastard on a Genetic level.

But I hope that what people can see is when I say someones good, or somthings good I realy meen it. and that When I say somthings wrong in my opinion I can give some advice.

I just cant stand falce prase, I would want people to be honest with me in the same way. Its the best way to make progress.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> The guy looks 10 times better than you fella.


This quote in itself is a paradox as what you preach you are guilty of yourself. The next quote will be "my dad is bigger than your dad"

Wogi has apologised for being slightly over zealoused with his comments and we should leave it there.

This thread isnt about wogis development by the way.

What are you saying luke?

That you cant comment on the pics unless you are the next Mr O?

Lets keep it all light hearted and objective.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Do you not see the difference from constructively critisising and the childish way you critisise. You're pi$$in everyone off and certainly getting on my nerves now. The guy looks 10 times better than you fella.


Ah come on man you say that line every time, it dosent matter who i comment on.

We had this same coversation about numerious members after I gave what was in my opinion ojbective advice.

We cant give a true assement on that untill he posts some more pictures anway, the lighting is bad and the pictures arnt the best.

Even if he was bigger in the chest/arms what does it do to invalidate what I have previously said though?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> Lets keep it all light hearted and objective.


Thanks to Wogi this is anything but!!!

I dont think Wogi quite understands. There are ways of putting accross ones view without being disrespectful. Your upbringing and geography bear no relevance. Pure constructive critiscm is what we are after.

Now, back on thread!!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Agreed, lets drop the banter and wait for some more pics, stats etc so people can advise accordingly.

He started the thread but has only posted once.

Wogi, I think you have scared him off! lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

His stats are in this thread..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/32957-12-week-out.html


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

wogi - i agree with you in one respect - thats a veritable pharmacy of chemicals!!!


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

i think anyone who puts the effort in to train and take the sacrifices that as bodybuilders we take should be praised and not belittled on a public forum. As bodybuilders we all no how hard it actually is to train and eat to our best and should respect that.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think the guy looks good (from the pictures posted), Nice delts on the back pose as well as the stated arms and chest. Decent taper too....

I think the guy was more after comments on his condition not where he needs more mass as he is unlikely to achieve that in the 5 weeks before his show. I think that is more the point. He wants help on how to come in correctly in 5 weeks.

Wogi I think you know your first post was a little off if your honest no? If you had posted what you did in the third or forth post (where you were being constructive) then I'm sure the guy would have accepted that, but as he is a new member and this is an online community, perhaps a little more tact with the new members would be better served?

Personally I like your approach I think its a decent change - but I know what your like, others could take offence? Fair point?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeh I'm off it now. Can't be bothered to go over the same rubbish as previous. Got too much eating to be getting on with LOL


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I think the guy looks good (from the pictures posted), Nice delts on the back pose as well as the stated arms and chest. Decent taper too....
> 
> I think the guy was more after comments on his condition not where he needs more mass as he is unlikely to achieve that in the 5 weeks before his show. I think that is more the point. He wants help on how to come in correctly in 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


There are a few things,

Yes maby some people take my comments the wrong way - I figured some people might have got there nickers in a twist over my lighthearted post. but to be fair if your competeing you need to learn to deal with critique. Its part of the sport.

I dont understand the comments about that we should only offer prase, what real value is that besides giveing someone a falce sence of achevement thats smashed when there given a honest review by a judge ect...

Now one thing I would say is I wouldnt be so critical as someone whos just starting out - thats obvious that the reasion that there posting there pictures are the same that movitated us all probably in the begining to seek reasurance that we were doing ok and to get a bit of virtual oral action.

However when we decided to compete its a diffrent criteria. Your going to be competeing against other people to see whos the best/most complete person/bigest ect... so if theres somthing that needs to be adjusted or worked on then these issues need to be addressed and not swept under the carpet with a sea of praise. This guy already knows hes good - everyone who competes knows at some level that there better than average (or beleves that). So this reasurance is not so nessary as a beginner or someone looseing weight ect...

There are other forums (professional muscle for example) where theres a section where your get assessed by judges and other competitors and they will give you pointers and tell you whats what. Theres no nut hugging there if your good they tell you so but if you have issues then they tell you what they are and will after some questioning give you there 2c.

I think thats a much better way to assess guys like ourselves that are eitehr competeing or looking to compete.

Like take yourself for instance James, you have good definition but you know you need to add more mass. if everyone just said "u r awe$0me!" then after a time you beleve it and then come contest when you get less than what you thought you cant understand it because the internet guys said you were the dogs...

Now I know you have a good group of people around you like DB who gives you the good advice and honest aprasial but imagine what its like for guys who dont have that suport system in place all they have is the guys at the gym and the forums for this support/advice. What happens to these guys if they never get objective critique.

I will have to try and add more honey to the replys. alough its against my better judgement lol but in a attempt to resolve this issue I will do my best lads. :thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, back to the initial pics. Personally I cant see much wrong with his rear double biceps shot. However I would like to see a front double biceps shot with the legs in the shot. This will make it easier to make some suggestions.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wogi I'm gonna PM you, just wanna keep it off the thread


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

First glance, good upper body but poor ham development as Wogi p[icked up on.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Wogi you make me laugh mate :thumb:

more pics in better lighting as already mentioned...if you havent been scared off :tongue:


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

I did not understand what happened in this thread.

I just wanted to put my photos for me to hear from you here..

i'm italian bb

now i don't have very pharmacy inside my body...

but for the next competition ludus maximum ifbb in dezember 2008 i want to make a big step,of qualitity.

if you want to say something please ask me.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Definately put some more pics up mate. You are 5 weeks out so have a good time scale to dig deep and dial it in!


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Definately put some more pics up mate. You are 5 weeks out so have a good time scale to dig deep and dial it in!


ok now i try to make 1 front pics,

legs are back due to knee operation.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

this made 4-5 wekks ago i no remember


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I personally think you look awesome!!


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Impressive


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks bro, now i hope in my super shape in dezember 2008.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ditto-looking very good! im sure if you work on your legs now youve recovered, you will look miles better in december.

good luck bro.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

body-evolution said:


> this made 4-5 wekks ago i no remember


You ahve a top-notch upper body mate, excellent work, good mass and shape, your legs look 100 X better from the front though, and do lack some slight size from your upper body.

Just out of interest, do you do stiff legged deadlifts at all?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice physique good upper lower balance.

I'm sure you back will look as good as the front in afew weeks.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Second picture (later in thread) gives a better representation and a nice physique, well done

As for the rest of the thread, BBing is subjective, people can have their opinions

It all depends on how the viewer wants to look at and critique the body in text, how you read their post and how you respond to that post


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, looking at your new (old) pictures.

Your uperbody overpowers your lower, good chest, biceps are good, delts are ok.

Now things you need to work on.

You must work as hard on your legs as hard as you do your chest and biceps there behind and because your uperbody is that much further ahead it makes it stand out more.

There is a lack of abductor & hamstrings.

Your triceps are not on par with your biceps, this probably is a genetic thing but you could still work to balance it out.

Depends what level you are competeing at like i said before what level are you competeing at? first timer? intermediate? MR?

If you work hard for the next 6 months you could bring your weak points up to a much better standard for your december show. With your proposed cycle as well theres no reasion you couldnt grow into the show on that much medication.

So in summary:

GOOD: Biceps, Chest,

OK: Delts,

NEEDS WORK: quads (size), hamstring (size), abductors (size), calves (size). tricep (size).

:thumbup1:


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you all really!

for the next 6 months i want to improve a lot!

the very pre contest starting in 8 september because after i'm in holiday.

therefore

June 14 i'm contest ifbb italian championship.

and i recovery my body until september e after i beginning the pre contest i will win the ludus maximum ifbb in december!

just a bit of relax, i'm very stressed out and tired, but hard as the stone!

keep the pumping and i'm stay hard!

or go big or go home!

thanks a lot for all!


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Ok, looking at your new (old) pictures.
> 
> Your uperbody overpowers your lower, good chest, biceps are good, delts are ok.
> 
> ...


great advice bro!

when i start to my pre contest i create in this forum my diary!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i think we can can all agree the first pic didnt do his legs any justice!! but now u can see his legs arent that far behind, ive definatley seen a lot worse on stage. looking good buddy come 5 weeks ure look pretty sharp good job. Oh and december dont have a z in it :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

body-evolution said:


> great advice bro!
> 
> when i start to my pre contest i create in this forum my diary!


 :thumb: Thats a great idea - It would be intresting.

They sound like quite big shows, is there any information on the past show?

Buona fortuna & Stai attento.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that you look great mate. Wogi stay the fcuk away from my journal! In fact... go on then have a look ,i'm sure your opinion will help.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

wogihao said:


> Ok, looking at your new (old) pictures.
> 
> Your uperbody overpowers your lower, good chest, biceps are good, delts are ok.
> 
> ...


That's a much better post. Well redeemed, as you came across like a total nob-jockey with your first reply. This is much more helpful to the original poster.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

wogihao said:


> :thumb: Thats a great idea - It would be intresting.
> 
> They sound like quite big shows, is there any information on the past show?
> 
> Buona fortuna & Stai attento.


thanks bro!

you keep up to date on everything!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

See and in the end everyone is friends.

Need some happydays music..

:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I dont find Wogi offensive generally, and has some solid advice to offer. But how people say things can get lost in black and white text and this always leads to fights. Person (A) meant it as a joke and person ( B) takes it as a direct attack. The one flaw our new age media has.

But I think coming out and attacking Wogi like some have only shows your own flaws and is not needed. We all here to help each other and not fight.

I do find the pants he wears offensive but what can you do! 

body-evolution -> looking solid mate, hope everything goes well for you. You seem to know what you doing and looking great. Hope you make this your new home as I'm sure you got some advice to share on how you got this far. Cant be all those pizza's and pasta you italians eat!!


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Fellas.

The first pics you put up body-evo showed a good physique. The second set shown a true competitive physique. You are in great shape my friend. Hey guys. as i found out Wogi does have some harsh critiscm sometimes but thats just who he is. He is Blunt and honest and types what he truely thinks. all said and done Wogi makes the effort to advise on what he knows and his heart is in the right place. Any one willing to give time to some ones thread should be allowed to voice what they think both good and bad. thats what the forum is for. As it has become evidential in the end everything is settled and im sure body evo will go away that little bit wiser thanks to Wogi and all who have discussed on the forum.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

Indeed, I say thanks to all and there will always updated on my progress,

except when i'm on holiday:thumbup1::cool: :thumb:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

wogi he looks alot better than u as your lacking a chest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

wogi he looks alot better than you! as your lacking a chest!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

we want to see your pics wogi!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

bkoz said:


> we want to see your pics wogi!


How about you check out my thread - its in the signiture.

Or my avitar (to the left of this message).

Perhaps you should have your eyes tested.

:thumb:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

second pics look great,Although a bit concerned about all the gear...

He has good delt fullness and bicep and good traps, Yes his tri's are lacking slightly but that can be to genetics which has been said.

His lats look good from the front but look too be lacking width from the back although that can be down to posing technique as it can be hard for some to get a good lat spread.

As for the legs i think they are in great shape again he has good full calfs and when he tones it in in the last few weeks he should get some awsome cuts in the quads.

Over all it is a good tight package and if he gets the diet right should do really well depending what class he is in but will no doubt hold his own.

Good work mate and a bod to be proud of...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice flowing physique mate. You have a nice shape with no distension or anything.

As others have commented its quite a lot of gear though, but each to his own i guess. We all take what we must and some more than others.

The physique will look stage ready by june and the cuts and quality will come out more...by the way, the most muscular variation that you are doing in the pose looks very good for your frame, its a good pose for you. :thumb:


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks a lot bro!

I'm not interested in much of the contest in June,i want , i must for december in great shape, because in this contest will moore money how win, and professional card ifbb. :cool2:

so i writw all my diary until december.

where i can to write my diery in wich section?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

gallery under members pictures oorr shows and inspiration i think its called or the blog tab under the main logo

post up some comp pictures when you can mate! best of luck!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, remind me to never post any pics of myself without clothes.... 

I would be damn proud of that body, I think he has some good genetics and he will have some nice semetry.

Once he diets down all things will look better.


----------

